# good algae eaters with mbuna?



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

*** heard loaches (clown loaches and chinese algae eaters)

plecos? 50/50 on if they are tough enough to keep with malawis

corys and synos ?

whats the best fit for a 55gal with 18 assorted malawi?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

cichbillyia said:


> I've heard loaches (clown loaches and chinese algae eaters)?


CAE often become aggressive as they mature and kill other fish. Clown loaches can grow to 13", like to be in groups of 6 and prefer a lower pH.



cichbillyia said:


> plecos? 50/50 on if they are tough enough to keep with malawis ?


BN pleco is best algae eater I've found and I have 60/40 success ratio introducing them in a new malawi tank, once they have survived a month or so they are good for their lifetime.



cichbillyia said:


> corys and synos ? ?


Cories are too timid and prefer a lower pH. Syno's are a perfect tank companion, but not better algae eaters than the mbuna themselves.



cichbillyia said:


> whats the best fit for a 55gal with 18 assorted malawi?


One BN pleco if algae is your objective.


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

sounds good thanks


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Syno's are a perfect tank companion, but not better algae eaters than the mbuna themselves.


just to be facetious (because thats me.....)

there is _S. brichardi_ and they do eat algae. but they are riverine fish, and appreciate a good water flow. so not necessarily a good match for the rift tank.

I agree with the recommendation of BN plec.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

It`s going to be tuff, introducing new fish.
I had a pack of panda corries that were put in the tank when the Mbuna were all juveniles and all went well for a long time.
Third spawn of fry produced some really aggressive buggers that pestered the corries to death, literally.
The corries, may they rest in peace, were great little vacuum cleaners, but did nothing for algae control.
Asking around, Ottos,(Otocinclus) were suggested. 
They didn`t last much over an hour.
It was like a free burger day at BK, much fun was had by all except the eaten.
BN, though often mentioned, are just not being stocked in my area. Even if they were available, I would be hesitant introducing an expensive fish to my pack.
Side note, I think my tank has got to the point where anything I would try to add will be looked at as food. 
Can`t prove it, but think the fish have become conditioned to that view.
Human in front of tank=Time to eat.
I picked up some CAE as a last effort. 
They were inexpensive and widely available. 
Bought 5, ended up with 2 very fast survivors.
Of the remaining 2, one has gotten to the 2 Ã‚Â½ inch mark.
The adult Mbuna seem very adept at letting the CAE know they are not food. 
Even fry and juveniles will make an occasional run at the CAE. 
No serious lip-locks, but a series of nips keep the CAE cleaning tank and rocks and off of the fish.
$0.02


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:


> there is _S. brichardi_ and they do eat algae.


All synos eat algae, don't they? Mine do. My comment would have been more complete if I said they don't eat more than the mbuna, and therefore not very effective at actually keeping the tank clean and 100% algae free. Never owned S. brichardi...would they actually clean the algae like the BN, tank parameters notwithstanding?

KaiserS, any problems with the CAE sucking holes in the sides of your fish when mature?


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I introduced 1 BN pleco to my mbuna and it has been a Cinderella story since. I see him about once a week or less. The cichlids try to taunt him but he just holds his ground until they stop. Awesome little ugly guy.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> CAE often become aggressive as they mature and kill other fish.


IMO, Chinese algae eaters (CAE) get a 'bad rap' for no good reason at all. Sure they can be aggressive, but so are mbuna. With mbuna, generally, you want fish that are tough enough. Maybe not a good fish to have in a community tank with small peacefull fish, but IMO, fine with mbuna. Mbuna are WAY more likely to kill other fish then a CAE. Never had a CAE kill another fish nor an mbuna that could not stand up to one. Generally expect the mbuna to be the more dominant.

They are effecient algae eaters and also good bottom feeders, eating any un-eaten crumbs. Both important functions as un-eaten food is very bad for an aquarium's water quality and algae, left unchecked, can eventually grow to the point where it starts to die off at the lower, older layers ---then it decomposes adding organic waste to your tank.

All algae eaters and bottom feeders tend to get a little lazier with age. Never the less, a CAE is still one of the most active and affective algae eater/bottom feeders that you can get for your cichlid tank, IMO.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*KaiserS, any problems with the CAE sucking holes in the sides of your fish when mature?*

Not at all.
My experiance is just as described by bernie comeau`s post.
My pack of Malawi Maniacs are more than a match for the CAE.
Even the bigger than fry, but not quite juviniles go after the CAE. Seems more for sport, practice, or just the heck of it then anything else.

I`ve had them before and agree 100%, that they could cause major problems if put with docile fish.


----------



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

CAE are definitely tough enough to survive in a Malawi tank and they are the best algae eating fish I have ever owned. If you choose a CAE, be advised that if you buy more than one, you may have a constant squabble on your hands. They seem to hate each other. I've never been able to keep more than one in a 55 gal. Clown Loaches and Corys are not really significant algae eaters although Clowns are great fish to have if your tank is not overly bright (lights,not intellect) and they have places to hide. They are a shoaling fish when kept in groups of 6 or more and will dance their hearts out at the glass when they are hungry. Fun to watch!


----------

